# Conti Speed King - Tubeless?



## AlanW (2 Dec 2010)

I am just in the throws of going over to running tubeless on my MTB, and my one set of wheels (both sets are UST rims) have Conti Speed Kings fitted to them. I removed the tyres last night and removed the tubes, fitted the UST valve and refitted the tyre, so far so good.

Using my compressor and soapy water, the tyre soon inflated and 'popped' out on to the rim beads, again so far so good.

However, I was amazing to see the amount of air leaking via the side walls, thanks to all the soapy bubble appearing everywhere!!!

Before I add the Stans No Tubes sealant and maybe waste my time and effort, but are these tyres really suitable for going tubeless, they are not specific UST tyres BTW.

My other wheels are fitted with a combo of Racing Ralph and a Nobby Nic, (these are not UST specific tyres either) these also inflated and "popped" on the rim beads with no problem and actually held air for quite a while even with no sealant. No sign of any air loss on the side walls either.

Any thoughts or help please?


----------



## Cubist (2 Dec 2010)

I suppose you need to have faith. Isn't the Stan's sealant for exactly that- to stop the air escaping from the rime/bead interface? Virtually every bit of advice I have read states that you don't need specific tubeless tyres, and it's clear that some will seal better without assistance than others. You've taken the plunge now, what's the cost of one tyre's worth of Stans to be brave and give it a go!


----------



## AlanW (2 Dec 2010)

Cubist said:


> I suppose you need to have faith. Isn't the Stan's sealant for exactly that- to stop the air escaping from the rime/bead interface? Virtually every bit of advice I have read states that you don't need specific tubeless tyres, and it's clear that some will seal better without assistance than others. You've taken the plunge now, what's the cost of one tyre's worth of Stans to be brave and give it a go!



In truth its not so much the cost, its more the hassle if it doesn't work with these particular tyres. Yes I am committed to giving the tubeless route a whirl, and I'm quite happy to give it a whirl with the Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph combo. 

But I am not at all certain about the Conti's, they are very light coz the damm things are so thin! That said if it works then it would make for a very lightweight wheel/tyre combo, but how reliable it would be is another question?


----------



## Cubist (2 Dec 2010)

AlanW said:


> In truth its not so much the cost, its more the hassle if it doesn't work with these particular tyres. Yes I am committed to giving the tubeless route a whirl, and I'm quite happy to give it a whirl with the Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph combo.
> 
> But I am not at all certain about the Conti's, they are very light coz the damm things are so thin! That said if it works then it would make for a very lightweight wheel/tyre combo, *but how reliable it would be is another question?*


I suppose I'd want to carry a tyre boot and a spare tube or two just in case!


----------



## spence (3 Dec 2010)

If you have UST rims why are you messing with the Stans stuff? Just fit UST or at least TR tyres and a small amount of sealant (ie use JustRidingAlong wheel milk) and the jobs done without wories.

Still carry a spare tube or two and as said a boot (Park ones are good). As there will be a time when the sealant won't work (especially with thin walled tyres). Saying that I fitted a set of Hutchinson Piranha back in April and not had call to use either. 
<br style=""> <br style="">


----------



## AlanW (3 Dec 2010)

spence said:


> If you have UST rims why are you messing with the Stans stuff? Just fit UST or at least TR tyres and a small amount of sealant (ie use JustRidingAlong wheel milk) and the jobs done without wories.



Because I have a brand new pair of Conti Speedkings already sat in my garage.


----------



## maurice (4 Dec 2010)

I see quite a bit of stans bubbles coming from sidewalls when I inflate Panaracer UST tyres, and they are rock solid, so that's nothing to worry about specifically.




However, from vague memory the non-UST conti's are known to be dodgy run tubeless, as well as the non-UST Panaracers. Non-UST Nobby Nics and Racing Ralphs however have a decent reputation as tubeless as long as you're not too clumsy, and are used by quite a few XC racers as they are lighter than the UST versions and are a bit more supple.


----------

